# do any of you sell colostrum?



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

my Doe was really engorged but the three babies seem to be eating well and their bellies feel full. I milked her out this afternoon and she just gave birth yesterday so I'm wondering what I should do with the colostrum I don't have anymore pregnant animals right now to keep it for future use...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's good in the freezer for up to a year  we keep some until our first doe kids. Then as long as all was well with her, dump the old stuff and milk that doe and keep it until the next year  that way I have some on hand, or if any close by breeders need it we have some on hand.


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

If you do buy any make sure it comes form a goat that has been tested CAe free.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Freeze it! Save it! You may find that you need it for a bottle baby in the future, if a mom rejects, passes away in labor, or has to have a C-section, etc. That we like to do is freeze as much colostrum as we can and save it. If we don't use it, we throw it out when we freeze fresh stuff from next year's kidding.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ZiggyNC said:


> If you do buy any make sure it comes form a goat that has been tested CAe free.


Yes! Very good point! I forgot to say that  thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

People with AIDs buy it also athletes. Since it's legal to sell in Oregon off your farm see if anyone you know, knows someone that may want it. Going rate is $20 a pint.


----------

